# Talbot Express rear suspension support brackets..advice pls



## AndyCM (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - a friend has a Talbot Express 1984-5, which has corroded rear suspension brackets in need of replacement.

I've located the brackets at N1gear for £70 each.
I've jacked and supported the vehicle for inspection, and tested the four chassis bolts and bolt connecting through the leaf spring. All bolts have come undone with a little persuasion.

The chassis appears sound.

I wondered if anyone here has tackled the replacement of these suspension brackets (rearmost), and could talk me through how they went about it step by step.

Is it a fairly simple job - support teh chassis, unbolt the bracket, drift out the lower bush (how much support or movement isthe leaf-spring going to need?). etc. I want to check the chassis behind the brackets, but it looks OK at the moment.

Anyone who's tackled the job, I would be delighted to hear from you nd benfit from your experience before I go any further.

acmiddleton at blueyonder dot co dot uk

Mod Note
Email address mangled to fool the spambots.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Preloved has quite a well subscribed Talbot camper forum -here is a link I hope this helps you.

http://forums.preloved.co.uk/fuseac...nd+Camping/category-Camper+Vans/e978ac32.html


----------



## AndyCM (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks ramblingon - will do.
Andrew


----------

